
French Interior Ministry Posts Drone Footage of Notre Dame Fire - mimixco
https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=476694689737368&id=103146727990&refsrc=http%3A%2F%2Famp.cnn.com%2Fcnn%2Fworld%2Flive-news%2Fnotre-dame-fire%2Findex.html&_rdr
======
mimixco
Shot begins at about 1:20. FB login not required for viewing.

The footage is devastating.

~~~
cmurf
I have no FB cookies, and trying to open it in a private window redirects to a
login. I suspect you might be logged out but have a cookie that's good enough
for Facebook to track that you're watching the video.

~~~
mimixco
I don't have FB.

